# Kettlebells?



## SJ69 (Apr 12, 2009)

They look great.  I was thinking of buying some, but they're so freakin' expensive at over 2.00/lb.  I guess I'd start with just one, but what weight 50lbs?  Anyone have any thoughts or experience.  Check out the videos -->
Kettlebell Exercises Online » Kettlebell Exercises


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 13, 2009)

Kettlebells are pretty good, but there are dumbell variations for most KB exercises if you can't afford it yet. Or just find a gym with a load of kettlebells, lol.


----------



## ZeroJointPain (Apr 13, 2009)

Kettlebells do rock!! Great workouts and a great way to switch it up. I was in the gym this morning and saw that weider has a new kettlebell set up which you can add and take weight from. Looked pretty cool, just do a google search for weider kettlebell and you will find it. Called power kettlebell or something like that. Looked pretty sweet!!


----------



## ZeroJointPain (Apr 13, 2009)

here ya go did the search for ya. Strength Equipment - Home Gyms - Kettle Bells - Weights - Power Bells - Weider Official Site - Weider

Seems legit!! and monthly payment lol


----------



## plums_jp (Apr 13, 2009)

kinda seems liks a waste IMO... $100+ for 20lbs max


----------



## nkira (Apr 13, 2009)

Worth reading T-Nation.com | Kettlebells Put to the Test


----------



## SJ69 (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks for the input guys, appreciate it


----------



## BigStrongStuff (Sep 5, 2012)

Kettlebell  are great tools but can often be restrictive. Your  wrist can be put in an bad position when the bell is lifted above  your shoulder. Enter the Squat Knot. Most commonly used for front squatting,  I created this essential tool that can also be used to extend the length of the kettle bell and create better reach. It can even give you more contact with ground when neccesary. One of the greatest benefits is the comfort it provides to the wrists. Use them  for squats, rows, biceps, triceps, anything to make your day at the gym more  worthwhile. It has certainly helped mine! Next time you use kettlebells, use squat knots!! Check out my  facebook page and videos on youtube.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Sep 5, 2012)

SJ69 said:


> They look great.  I was thinking of buying some, but they're so freakin' expensive at over 2.00/lb.  I guess I'd start with just one, but what weight 50lbs?  Anyone have any thoughts or experience.  Check out the videos -->
> Kettlebell Exercises Online » Kettlebell Exercises



*$1.45 lb*

You should be able to purchase them at a speciality fitness store for about $1.45 lb. 

*35 lb - 55 lb - 70 lb*

Kettlebells aren't like dumbbells.  You don't need a rack of them. 

*Starter Set*

Start off with the 35 lb and a 55 lb.  That will work. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Sep 5, 2012)

ZeroJointPain said:


> here ya go did the search for ya. Strength Equipment - Home Gyms - Kettle Bells - Weights - Power Bells - Weider Official Site - Weider
> 
> Seems legit!! and monthly payment lol



*Weider*

Weider products are crap.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Sep 5, 2012)

BigStrongStuff said:


> Kettlebell  are great tools but can often be restrictive. Your  wrist can be put in an bad position when the bell is lifted above  your shoulder. Enter the Squat Knot. Most commonly used for front squatting,  I created this essential tool that can also be used to extend the length of the kettle bell and create better reach. It can even give you more contact with ground when neccesary. One of the greatest benefits is the comfort it provides to the wrists. Use them  for squats, rows, biceps, triceps, anything to make your day at the gym more  worthwhile. It has certainly helped mine! Next time you use kettlebells, use squat knots!! Check out my  facebook page and videos on youtube.



Expensive Rope!

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2012)

I like kettlebells, they are a great tool. I own a few. Yes, they are expensive. 

Bottoms up pressing, Turkish get ups, overhead press and swings, all great lifts in which a kettlebell lends itself to. The biggest thing I like about kettlebells it the ability to do high velocity lifts for repitition safely. KBs are very mobile pieces of metal.


----------

